# Octopus Journal



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

If anybody's interested in following along with my octopus journal, I've started one over on TONMO. Here's the link!
If anyone is interested enough and doesn't want to keep checking the link, then I can start posting here too. Just leave a reply 

https://www.tonmo.com/community/threads/nebula-o-briareus.19741/#post-196596


----------



## immafool (Oct 7, 2011)

cool!!

question, did you have to pay any taxes at the border???


----------



## JohnDipa (Jun 10, 2015)

Congrats, I just read your journal. Keep us posted, it would be great if you can post on here as I personally lurk on here daily.
Once again, well done!
John


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

how do you keep them from escaping?


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

immafool said:


> cool!!
> 
> question, did you have to pay any taxes at the border???


I paid $3 in taxes at the border lol. Pretty insignificant. Thankfully they don't tax you on shipping anymore.


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

TBemba said:


> how do you keep them from escaping?


You basically have to cover EVERYTHING. I have the overflow, return pipes, powerhead and top all covered. The first three are covered with various types of mesh and the top is covered with mesh and temporarily with a panel of plywood while I make the custom acrylic top for the tank.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Very cool. I'd like to see some pictures of your set-up.


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

She took her first non-live food tonight! Pretty exciting  Will certainly make feeding her way cheaper.

Will definitely post pictures once the proper top is made. It looks ridiculously right now...quite the ugly DIY!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations Sarah,
I'm glad it worked out.
Btw, reach out to Carl's Aquarium. He brings stuff in from Florida all the time and can probably set you up w the starfish or crabs you are looking for.
Funny about the tax......


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

More pictures required please!

Journals are all good but 'pictures or it didnt happen'


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

Kweli said:


> More pictures required please!
> 
> Journals are all good but 'pictures or it didnt happen'


Baby octopus are unbelievably reclusive! She doesn't ever come out during the day and I only really know she's alive by the fact that I find the leftovers of last night's meal in the morning. It will likely be several weeks or month before I can snap a proper picture, but I've attached a few photos from her second day in the tank (before she really went into hiding).


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

pictures of setup (and how you blocked all exits) would be good = )


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Great looking Briareus! I've kept 2 myself. They actually aren't that hard to find locally. I got mine at SUM and one at Big Al's. They are seen around town a bit.

If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask although I'm sure you will get lots of great advice on TONMO. You can review my threads there too, lots of links as I documented a lot of videos and photos of my guys. I'd have to find it but I can give you a link to a place in florida that sells live fiddlers and ship to Canada. You just may have to go pick it up at fedex as sometimes they don't clear customs in time to make it on the truck but much easier then going across the border yourself.

Also don't be too paranoid about escape. While I covered my tank neither of my guys ever tried to escape and only once teasing one did he even lift an arm out of the water. They are not as hell bent on escape as some would have you believe if they are happy. They can be HARD to find. I tore down the tank when I got the first one after not seeing him for a week assuming he was dead. I even took all the live rock out didn't find him. A little while later he crawled out of the live rock bin. One good enrichment item for them even when they are small is to buy toys out of vending machines and put their food in the plastic containers they come in. You can start by not sealing it tight but once they get the hang of it they will have no problem opening them.

Mine made it 11 months, I hope you have yours a year. Best of luck.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

BA-Scarborough has a baby right now, if you want yours to have a little friend.


----------

